# Is Tikona WI-BRO good?



## ankushkool (Mar 16, 2010)

The plans are attractive with Unlimited 600Kbps plan for Rs.800pm, free wireless modem. The will give me a demo before i take the connection.

Any suggestions?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 16, 2010)

give a try...i hears +ve reviews in tv...


----------



## Sam123456 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a TIKONA-WI BRO nd it works seamlessly
Just see dat u live close to their hotspot


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 16, 2010)

Ya will check the speeds in the demo they are gonna give.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

the only major problem you are going to have is of the latency 4G networks give latencies like 200ms or so so online gaming will be a impossible task.... otherwise for the price they offer the plans are pretty good


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks, maybe later i will change to BSNL Broadband


----------



## kundalus (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi! i am using tikona wibro and its working really fine. I had few problems intially but then its working good now and also gives me speed as confirmed in my plan. the only thing is that their access point is just above my house.


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 22, 2010)

Ya got my connection, its great! de only prob is that its not available everywhere.


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 29, 2010)

The connection is ok, got 300kbps unlimited for 600pm. But my torrent speed is around 15-20 kbps


----------



## cyberjunkie (Apr 1, 2010)

You should be getting around 30kB/s. Run a www.speedtest.net test run to check the speed. Also make sure you're getting no packet loss on the connection.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 5, 2010)

was gettin really low speeds for past few days... plus frequent disconnection. right now everythin in fine! <fingers crossed>

*www.speedtest.net/result/771842225.png


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 5, 2010)

again 

*www.speedtest.net/result/771977660.png

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------

*www.speedtest.net/result/771991177.png


----------



## INS-ANI (May 6, 2010)

I m using it.. and would recommend it to no one.. its ****.. they have poorly trained tech support team, inadequate workforce.. a complaint lodged today will probably be responded after 15 days...
make your choice!


----------



## mcwintek (Jun 5, 2010)

I just want to say one line from my experience of Tikona Internet  connection - It is better to not have Internet connection  than having a  Tikona Internet connection.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 20, 2010)

+1 to above post, I had it and hated it, the antenna was right above my flat, and still the signal strength was only 17%  I requested disconnection, but they didn't take any action. They called the next month to remind me to pay the bill. 

The poor unsuspecting bill collector went back to his office with money, a motherload of CAT5 cable, and a NanoStation2


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 22, 2010)

was facing the same issue... but after months of complaining got a nano station installed n now am getting really good download speeds 30-40 (have 300kbps unlimited) so am happy right now... they even charged me half for last two months so nothing 2 complain right now


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 20, 2011)

lol, the "happy/joyful" pr rep is here too!!!
someone ban him before he finds the men's stall!!!


----------

